# the newest steven segal movie



## Josh (Jun 27, 2004)

hi folks. does anyone know the name of that Steven Segal movie that just came out. it wasn't a Theatre one but it Premiered on USA or something a couple of months back. It was really cool. But i haven't seen it since. 

what's the name of it?? is it out on video or dvd yet? 

the story was he pretty much just Fights and kills everyone in the chinese mob for killing another friend or something. 

But the fights, wow. Japanese style and Kung Fu, NICE!!!!! lots of hitting, blocking, good stuff. some throws. All good martial artists. tons of fight scenes too.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jun 27, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> hi folks. does anyone know the name of that Steven Segal movie that just came out. it wasn't a Theatre one but it Premiered on USA or something a couple of months back. It was really cool. But i haven't seen it since.
> 
> what's the name of it?? is it out on video or dvd yet?
> 
> ...



I was a big fan of Steven Seagall movies until I saw his last one, where it appeared he gained a ton of weight, and his skill level had noticibly deteriorated.  Has he tightened up his act?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2004)

It should be listed here:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000219/


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> hi folks. does anyone know the name of that Steven Segal movie that just came out. it wasn't a Theatre one but it Premiered on USA or something a couple of months back. It was really cool. But i haven't seen it since.
> 
> what's the name of it?? is it out on video or dvd yet?
> 
> ...


The latest Seagal movie was Belly Of The Beast and Clementine a Korean released film where he fights a Tae Kwon Do guy.

Out Of Reach is another film that will be released to dvd very soon.
Submerged is another strait to dvd film
Into The Sun will be released in theaters next year.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a trailer of his latest Korean made film:
http://www.steven-seagal.net/movies/clementine.zip

Enjoy.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 30, 2004)

I liked Segal until I saw the one where he was in prison, with Ja Rule...  

ummmmmm... no.

Gimmie "Out for Justice" or "Marked for Death" any day of the week.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 30, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Gimmie "Out for Justice" or "Marked for Death" any day of the week.


Ditto.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 30, 2004)

Just give me a dvd with nothing but the fight scenes from his movies and cut out all of the stuff in between.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I liked Segal until I saw the one where he was in prison, with Ja Rule...


Yeah, that was pretty bad.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 30, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Gimmie "Out for Justice" or "Marked for Death" any day of the week.


 "Hard To Kill" was my first and is still my favorite Seagal movie.


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 30, 2004)

I really liked "Above the Law" because that was the first time I had ever seen Anyone do the Akido/jujitsu like throws and locks/breaks in a martial arts movie.  I remember watching it on video and being absolutely blown away! I kept thinking "I've gotta learn to do that!".  But my favorite was probably "Under Siege".  That final knife fight was great!


Jon


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2005)

Seteven Seagal being sued for delaying production on "Today You Die" and "Mercenary":
http://www.fox23news.com/entertainment/story.aspx?content_id=4A006325-E7BC-45F3-80A8-40209FB7891A
http://www.iht.com/articles/2005/06/10/features/peepsat.php

From the latter story:



> On the final day of shooting "Today You Die," it says, the actor left the set five hours early to attend a dinner he described as having "national security implications." As a result, the suit says, three scenes scheduled for that day could not be completed.



Must still be working for the CIA.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jun 11, 2005)

Hard to Kill was such a funny movie! The corny lines and cheesy acting devices were the best. Under seige was, IMO, his best. This doesn't say much, though, considering that it is, after all, Steven Seagal.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree that Under Siege was the best of his yet. The more recent ones have been...not so good. I'd like to see more good work from him, but I fear he's getting too old and out of shape to do his own stunts, and that's what made him so interesting--even my wife commented that his fighting style seemed so very different from those in other martial arts films I'd watch.

I was disappointed when I learned that Chuck Norris eventually got a stunt double on Walker, Texas Ranger even though it makes sense. As he put it, if he gets injured the whole series could miss a few episodes, and of course he was getting older and suffering more from a lifetime of hard practice. (I didn't even watch the show, actually.) But, I wonder now about Steven Seagal the same way.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2005)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> I was a big fan of Steven Seagall movies until I saw his last one, where it appeared he gained a ton of weight, and his skill level had noticibly deteriorated. Has he tightened up his act?


No.  

He's still rather...  portly.  These days, you'll see him wearing a lot of loose-fitting clothes to conceal his weight, but that still doesn't cover up the double chin that's rather noticeable.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> He's still rather... portly. These days, you'll see him wearing a lot of loose-fitting clothes to conceal his weight, but that still doesn't cover up the double chin that's rather noticeable.


 Roger Ebert's review of Half Past Dead discusses this in an amusing way:



> The movie takes the form of a buddy movie, but is stopped in its tracks because its hero, played by Steven Seagal, doesn't have a buddy gene in his body. (I know, he takes seven bullets for his partner Nick, but I don't think he planned it: "I'll take seven bullets for Nick!") Seagal's great contribution to the movie is to look very serious, even menacing, in closeups carefully framed to hide his double chin. I do not object to the fact that he's put on weight. Look who's talking. I object to the fact that he thinks he can conceal it from us with knee-length coats and tricky camera angles. I would rather see a movie about a pudgy karate fighter than a movie about a guy you never get a good look at.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2005)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> I really liked "Above the Law" because that was the first time I had ever seen Anyone do the Akido/jujitsu like throws and locks/breaks in a martial arts movie.  I remember watching it on video and being absolutely blown away! I kept thinking "I've gotta learn to do that!".
> Jon


Ya, watching him do his aikido moves in his movies is really cool to watch, also the video found here is fun to watch. After Under Siege 2 I kinda lost flavor for his movies. He was unique I agree in introducing a "soft-art" to martial movies and showing how effective they can be. 
His personal life however still had a lot to be desired.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 12, 2005)

The thought ot a William Shatner/Steven Segal "buddy cop" movie just came to my mind...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> The thought ot a William Shatner/Steven Segal "buddy cop" movie just came to my mind...


 Would there be singing?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2006)

Steven Seagal is to lead the Krewe of Orpheus in this year's Mardi Gras:
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/entertainment/movies/13899998.htm

He's also shooting a new movie there ("Prince of Pistols"):
http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2006/02/01/steven_seagal_supports_rebuilding_of_new

Rush to get your copy of "The Steven Seagal Collection: 1988-1992" (now on DVD):
http://www.moviehole.net/reviews/20021111_547.html


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Gimmie "Out for Justice" or "Marked for Death" any day of the week.


 

Not a big fan of "Marked for Death"..I like "Above the Law" and "Out for Justice"..


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 21, 2006)

The only "modern" Segal film I can watch Is the one where he goes to Anger Management class, and then beats up drug dealers.​


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2006)

Honestly, I can't tell them apart. They all fuse together in my mind, except for the Under Siege movies.


----------



## Odin (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone remember when he challenged Lennox Lewis to a boxing match and claimed he could beat him????......he's not all there im thinking.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, he believes that he is Buddha reincarnated, or something like that. His skills atre still impressive though. I mean he's near or over 60. When I was in an Aikido class, they and their teacher, who was one of Ueshiba's original students, did acknowledge that he is that high ranking, and is legitimate.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 23, 2006)

Dude, he is still alive?


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

Yep! He also has a new movie premeiring Sunday night at 9pm on Spike TV. I don't recall the name, but, it's advertised as a television premeir.


----------

